# Pioneer rta with dropping resistance



## Leven Naicker (31/3/21)

Hi everyone, I'm currently rocking a pioneer rta and the resistance keeps dropping. 
After installing a new coil the resistance reads 0.79 after being wicked and primed. After a few hours the resistance begins to drop to 0.73 then within an hour down to 0.69 and shortly to 0.65 where it remains. The vape is awful tastes as if there are hotspots which there are non, 510 is firmly in place, all insulators are perfect, posts not touching, screws tightened firm and the build isnt touching the chimney neither are the leads. I have tried various different mods to no avail. I have taken the tank apart completely cleaned everything and put it back starts off fine but ultimately ends up doing the same thing. I have also tried different coils but they all do the same thing. 
Any one have any idea what's the cause for this ? 
Maybe something simple I may be missing


----------



## Grand Guru (31/3/21)

The coil is touching the chimney. Just push it down 0.5 mm and see what happens.


----------



## Timwis (31/3/21)

Was before @Grand Guru's post going to say that builds do behave in that way starting higher and dropping until they settle but that wouldn't account for the bad taste so @Grand Guru is probably correct apart from i doubt the coil is actually touching the chimney as wouldn't that cause an atomizer short?


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/21)

Leven Naicker said:


> Hi everyone, I'm currently rocking a pioneer rta and the resistance keeps dropping.
> After installing a new coil the resistance reads 0.79 after being wicked and primed. After a few hours the resistance begins to drop to 0.73 then within an hour down to 0.69 and shortly to 0.65 where it remains. The vape is awful tastes as if there are hotspots which there are non, 510 is firmly in place, all insulators are perfect, posts not touching, screws tightened firm and the build isnt touching the chimney neither are the leads. I have tried various different mods to no avail. I have taken the tank apart completely cleaned everything and put it back starts off fine but ultimately ends up doing the same thing. I have also tried different coils but they all do the same thing.
> Any one have any idea what's the cause for this ?
> Maybe something simple I may be missing


What wire/coil are you using?


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/3/21)

Start at the bottom

Check that your 510 pin is tight and no movement on the deck

Check the insulator on the 510 pin and deck

Check that your post screws are tight

Check that your coil is not loose in any way

Check that you have no wire protruding to touch the chimney

Test it without wicking and juicing it, so once the coil is in, close it up and slap it on a mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (31/3/21)

I find this happens with Ni wire, but I pick it up before it goes in the mod because I build, install, strum and check for hot spots and then check on the ohm meter. Then I wick and juice the cotton and break it in by pulsing and juicing until I am happy. Often when I check the ohms again, it will have changed.

All of the above is great advice. If you have spares try new screws.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Leven Naicker (31/3/21)

@Grand Guru the coil Is definetly not touching the chimney it's as close to the base of the deck as possible without touching it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leven Naicker (31/3/21)

@Timwis I do agree that the resistance can drop occasionally but I've been vaping mtl in rtas for a while and and it has never dropped by 0.14. None of the devices pick up on an atomizer short


----------



## Leven Naicker (31/3/21)

@Paul33 I'm rocking white collar mtl claptons


----------



## Leven Naicker (31/3/21)

@DarthBranMuffin I've tried everything you suggested bud and it still does the same thing


----------



## Leven Naicker (31/3/21)

@Stranger I'll actually try the new post screws I haven't tried that yet


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/21)

Leven Naicker said:


> @Paul33 I'm rocking white collar mtl claptons


Shot. Just wanted to check if you using ss etc because those do jump around. 

Do like @DarthBranMuffin suggested but also take the entire tank apart and wash it. I’ve had this before when there was a tiny wire clipping on the base causing kak. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Leven Naicker (31/3/21)

Paul33 said:


> Shot. Just wanted to check if you using ss etc because those do jump around.
> 
> Do like @DarthBranMuffin suggested but also take the entire tank apart and wash it. I’ve had this before when there was a tiny wire clipping on the base causing kak. Good luck.


Thanks bud gonna go do what @DarthBranMuffin suggested again hopefully this time it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (31/3/21)

I am wracking my brain as to reasons why this may be happening:

Poor connection, could be screws, could be a worn contact point, could be an improperly screwed in 510 pin.

Piece of coil wire in tank.

Torn or poor insulator

SS coil or SS in coil make up

If the coil was touching, it would short, so I don't think that.

Too high a W put through coil at dry fire

From what you are describing the resistance is dropping. I wonder if heating those coils expands the wire creating less resistance for the electrons to flow through. Are the coils still tight when fitted, loose wire could also cause this I think. Are they fitted contact or spaced ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/3/21)

Leven Naicker said:


> @DarthBranMuffin I've tried everything you suggested bud and it still does the same thing



You broke it!!!!!  

It is going to be something simple that we are all missing here...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/3/21)

Try sending us a pic of the build.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/3/21)




----------



## Teunh (31/3/21)

After removing hot spots check if the screws on the wire are still tight. Sometimes the wire gets looser when heating and strumming the coil.


----------



## Munro31 (31/3/21)

Wash it very well, strip it completely, I am sure there is a metal piece in there somewhere that is very small

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (31/3/21)

Take the screws out completely, maybe there is a bit of wire stuck in a thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/3/21)

Or just throw in a new build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (31/3/21)

Leven Naicker said:


> @Timwis I do agree that the resistance can drop occasionally but I've been vaping mtl in rtas for a while and and it has never dropped by 0.14. None of the devices pick up on an atomizer short


I can quite often get similar drop with builds around what you are using, constant jumping around would be more abnormal but you say it settles at 0.65ohms to me that's what's your build has come out at and it would only be further movement of note that's unusual behaviour. @charln expects his new MTalien Hybrids to be at 0.80ohm when initially heated up but then drop and settle in at 0.60ohm that's a far bigger drop than you get!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leven Naicker (31/3/21)

Update 

So after changing the coil for a 4th time ‍ everything is working perfectly so far it's been roughly 8 hours since it's been installed

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Random264 (1/4/21)

@Leven Naicker, think maybe it's the coil? I've got a white collar mtl in my expro v5 and I'm also noticing some anomalies. Resistance is sitting at 0.69 ohms steadily, but sometimes it drops to 0.19 and stays that way. Have to remove the tank and put it back on for it to reset back to 0.69. I haven't had time to look into it, but will try and change the coil later to a vandy vape super fine and see if it still occurs.


----------



## Leven Naicker (1/4/21)

@Random264 thank you bud cause I was vaping it yesterday from 15:00 till about 2am and it stayed at 0.69 but after 2am it dropped to 0.60 and now up to 0.76


----------



## Leven Naicker (1/4/21)

Timwis said:


> I can quite often get similar drop with builds around what you are using, constant jumping around would be more abnormal but you say it settles at 0.65ohms to me that's what's your build has come out at and it would only be further movement of note that's unusual behaviour. @charln expects his new MTalien Hybrids to be at 0.80ohm when initially heated up but then drop and settle in at 0.60ohm that's a far bigger drop than you get!


@Timwis I understand what you're saying 100% but my issue is the constant changing in resistance I didnt leave it in long enough to see that it actually does not settle


----------



## Viper_SA (1/4/21)

I had a similar issue on my Expromizer RTA after a thorough clean and later realised that the positive post had come slightly loose when I got in there with a screwdriver. Felt tight, but was able to give it a good one and a half turn with a screwdriver. Problem solved after that.


----------



## Timwis (1/4/21)

Leven Naicker said:


> @Timwis I understand what you're saying 100% but my issue is the constant changing in resistance I didnt leave it in long enough to see that it actually does not settle


You said it remained at 0.65ohm?


----------



## Leven Naicker (1/4/21)

Timwis said:


> You said it remained at 0.65ohm?


I thought it was staying there but a couple hours later it continued dropping


----------



## Teunh (1/4/21)

Make some round wire coil to see what that does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (1/4/21)

Leven Naicker said:


> I thought it was staying there but a couple hours later it continued dropping


is it sorted know or still having issues?


----------



## Leven Naicker (3/4/21)

@Timwis I'm certain it's the coils because I took the same coils and installed them in my Gata RTA and it's doing the exact same thing, resistance starts at one place and keeps decreasing


----------



## JordanEpic (4/4/21)

Can only be the mod I think.. that doesn't sound like a RTA or wire fault.. have you tried a whole different tank with new standard wire?


----------



## Leven Naicker (5/4/21)

@JordanEpic tried a complete different seperate except for the coil and the same thing kept happening, gonna try it with round wire today in both set ups and see if it happens


----------



## JordanEpic (5/4/21)

Sometimes you get loose wraps or when you crimp your coil into the grub screws the cores may break, so inside the outer wraps the core will shift around making all different kinds of contact.. that's what it could be as well

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (24/1/22)

Just my 2c to add here, 
I use the same coils as OP @Leven Naicker and I have noted the same strange behaviour of jumping resistances, specifically the White Collar MTL coils.
I always assumed it was due to the heat changing the resistance of the coil based on the ambient temperature of the coil itsself, but i dunno...
im using an MD MTL RTA on an old Twisp Vega

Reactions: Like 1


----------

